# Raised Tonight!!!!!!!



## Silver (Jan 21, 2012)

Finally after several delays and setbacks i made it.
I am honored to have been raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason!!! I am also happy at the impressive turnout of brothers from other lodges and brothers that havent been active in years. The experience is something i will never forget, and the brothers putting it on were amazing. I look forward to my future in Masonry, interaction with all my brothers and after watching another brother raise his son, and seeing the pride in his eyes as he did it, i look forward (even though it is a ways  off) to have the honor of raising my unborn son (due feb 21 2012). The ordeal was much more emotional than i could have ever expected.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations Brother Silver!  Neither will you forget nor regret this great evening.  

God speed!


----------



## stephenaulds (Jan 21, 2012)

I welcome you as a full Brother in the fraternity! From the day you were Raised until the day you take your apron with you to meet the Grand Architect of the Universe you have Brother Master Masons in all corners of the world!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations my Brother!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations Brother!!


----------



## BrotherCoffeen (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations. I was raised on 01/17/11. It's an awesome feeling!


----------



## Txmason32 (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats brother!!!


----------

